# Check engine light after coding



## acctnm (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi,

I recently did some coding on my car and when I code FEM_BODY I am seeing a check engine light. Has this happened to anyone else ?
How do I remove it. My car is still under warranty but I dont want to take it to dealership since it might appear on my car history.:tsk:
If I reset the check engine, will it sill appear on some logs ? Can BMW find out I did this ?
What are the risks wrt warranty and all these things appearing in car history.

Any suggestions, comments welcome .


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

It happens often. Clear it and forget about it.

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and double-click "... Clear all DTCs ..."


----------



## rchbmw (May 4, 2014)

*Thanks ShawnSheridan*

Thanks ShawnSheridan

You are awesome man... So much information and so much help without expecting anything ($) in return... Amazing. Hats off to you :angel: !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

With your help & directions, and a $3 connector from ebay, I was able to add EBT to my 2014 328d and also added some cool features using coding. Was really scared when I saw check engine light, but you had a solution for that as well. Amazing!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

rchbmw said:


> Thanks ShawnSheridan
> 
> You are awesome man... So much information and so much help without expecting anything ($) in return... Amazing. Hats off to you :angel: !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> With your help & directions, and a $3 connector from ebay, I was able to add EBT to my 2014 328d and also added some cool features using coding. Was really scared when I saw check engine light, but you had a solution for that as well. Amazing!


:thumbup:


----------



## acctnm (Oct 30, 2014)

Agree


----------



## jackylooo (Nov 26, 2014)

rchbmw said:


> Thanks ShawnSheridan
> 
> You are awesome man... So much information and so much help without expecting anything ($) in return... Amazing. Hats off to you :angel: !!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> With your help & directions, and a $3 connector from ebay, I was able to add EBT to my 2014 328d and also added some cool features using coding. Was really scared when I saw check engine light, but you had a solution for that as well. Amazing!


Can't agree more ! Also got lot of help from him too.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

this isn't so old so i'll bump it up again. same thing here, have the CEL light after coding/flashing. ISTA shows nothing (just a headlight module mismatch after flashing FEM_BODY, but that won't cause CEL), tried to reset all DTC using transmitter and clearing fault memory using ISTA but the light still stays. 

any ideas?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

spitcool said:


> this isn't so old so i'll bump it up again. same thing here, have the CEL light after coding/flashing. ISTA shows nothing (just a headlight module mismatch after flashing FEM_BODY, but that won't cause CEL), tried to reset all DTC using transmitter and clearing fault memory using ISTA but the light still stays.
> 
> any ideas?


Try clearing with Tool32:

Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
Hit F3
Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
Hit F5
"Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Note: fs_lesen_funktional only read fault codes, FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL will delete it.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

Yea sorry forgot to mention I tried that as well. 

Nothing seems to work. I'm not 100% sure it's related to my coding but it is coincidental.


----------



## spitcool (Jan 23, 2014)

... weird. went to start the car this morning to start messing with this again and the CEL just turned off as it normally does. checked with ISTA and nothing different. i have no idea, super weird.


----------



## TokenMaster (Jul 18, 2013)

I had the same thing happen to me after flashing the entire car. It went away after driving some miles (10+ miles)


----------



## kimterran (Dec 6, 2014)

This just happened to me. Double clicking clear all DTC doesn't seem to do anything. Am I doing something wrong?

Drove for a bit either and it still didn't go away. Any suggestions?


----------



## kimterran (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm also trying to find Tool32 and I don't see it anywhere.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

kimterran said:


> I'm also trying to find Tool32 and I don't see it anywhere.


PM sent.


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Drivetrain Malfunctioning After Coding*

I'm having the same issue and Transmitter didn't work for me. Where can I get TOOL32?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsessa55 said:


> I'm having the same issue and Transmitter didn't work for me. Where can I get TOOL32?


PM sent.


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Getting EDIASBAS Working*

I was able to download and extract the .RAR and have EDIASBAS copied to C:\.

After running TOOL32.EXE, I hit F3 and try to load F01.prg, but I can't get it to load. The cursor just spins. Are there installation instructions? Maybe I missed something.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Is Ediabas.inI set for ENET?

Is Firewall and Antivirus disabled?


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Got The Tool32 to run*

I ran tool32 as Administrator and was able to get the tool to work. The job status showed as "ok" but the drivetrain malfunction error will not go away. Any other suggestions?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Does DME have CAFD with Green Dot?


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

DME2 [13] does have a CAFD with a green dot.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsessa55 said:


> DME2 [13] does have a CAFD with a green dot.


What is full name of CAFD?


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

jsessa55 said:


> DME2 [13] does have a CAFD with a green dot.


 DME2 [13] is for engines with 2 DME's - does DME 1 [12} also show up correctly programmed and coded


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

Here are the two DME2 [12] doesn't have a CAFD. DME2 [13] has a CAFD called CAFD_00000B0A_000_040_000.

I don't have DME1, I have DME2 [12], but am not able to code it.

I have a 2015 550i xDrive.


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsessa55 said:


> Here are the two DME2 [12] doesn't have a CAFD. DME2 [13] has a CAFD called CAFD_00000B0A_000_040_000.
> 
> I don't have DME1, I have DME2 [12], but am not able to code it.
> 
> I have a 2015 550i xDrive.


What ECU's do you have in SVT that have no CAFD?

Do you have any ECU's with CAFD named CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255?


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

DME2 [12], GWS [5e] are the two that don't have CAFD. Also, I don't have enhanced Bluetooth, so HU_NBT has a CAFD, but I cannot code it.

No CAFD named CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

jsessa55 said:


> Here are the two DME2 [12] doesn't have a CAFD. DME2 [13] has a CAFD called CAFD_00000B0A_000_040_000.
> 
> I don't have DME1, I have DME2 [12], but am not able to code it.
> 
> I have a 2015 550i xDrive.


Ok- so DME2 [12] cannot be coded - did you attempt to flash it?

What error when you try to code?
The SVK of both DME's must match.


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

I did not attempt to flash it. I'm not aware of that process.

I don't receive an error when trying to code DME2 [12], I don't get the option to code it. The green check mark never appears in folder form so I cannot access the option to Code FDL.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsessa55 said:


> DME2 [12], GWS [5e] are the two that don't have CAFD. Also, I don't have enhanced Bluetooth, so HU_NBT has a CAFD, but I cannot code it.
> 
> No CAFD named CAFD_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255





jsessa55 said:


> I did not attempt to flash it. I'm not aware of that process.
> 
> I don't receive an error when trying to code DME2 [12], I don't get the option to code it. The green check mark never appears in folder form so I cannot access the option to Code FDL.


You should also have ZGW module without CAFD, so I am not sure how close attention you paid to ECU list while checking.

But, with no apparent CAFD corruption, I do not have any idea then why CEL cannot be cleared.


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

I'm sorry, you are correct. ZGW2 [10] does not have a CAFD. It's the very last item. Sorry I missed it.
I've seen in other posts, that others have seen the error go away after driving the car for a while. I haven't driven the car for long since coding.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jsessa55 said:


> I'm sorry, you are correct. ZGW2 [10] does not have a CAFD. It's the very last item. Sorry I missed it.
> I've seen in other posts, that others have seen the error go away after driving the car for a while. I haven't driven the car for long since coding.


Yes, you should do that as well.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

jsessa55 said:


> I did not attempt to flash it. I'm not aware of that process.
> 
> I don't receive an error when trying to code DME2 [12], I don't get the option to code it. The green check mark never appears in folder form so I cannot access the option to Code FDL.


Go to expert mode
Select coding
Read FA and save
Activate FA
Read ecu SVK and save
Highlight DME2 [12] and select detect CAF for SWE - select the same CAFD as in DME2 [13] which should match your current I-level

Right click DME2 [12] and press code

NEVER ever press "Code default values"!!!


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

When I select "detect CAF for SWE, and box comes up with many CAFD's listed. Am I to choose one? And many have the same CAFD name. How do I know which one matches DME2 [13]?


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

The choices are F010-14-11-500 ..thru 502. These are the ones that match the CAFD name of DME2 [13]


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Ok - so select the one that matches and try to code the DME.
The other SVK component of the DME - btld, swfl all must match in both besides the cafd


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

How can I tell which one of the 3 with the same name matches? How can I check DME2 [13] for the F010-11-50x?


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay 502 is the correct one. I code but received an error. The CAFD is red. I'm getting a error in the car - Electrical Power Supply Limited.


----------



## ingenieur (Dec 26, 2006)

Look at the DME2 [13] in the SVT that you read out - it is right below the DME2 [12]

DME2 [13] has a CAFD called CAFD_00000B0A_000_040_000 as you posted previously


----------



## jsessa55 (Jan 4, 2015)

After restarting the car, the Electrical error message is gone. I still have the drivetrain malf. error.


----------



## der_frank_y (Jan 2, 2013)

*same error cafd_fffff....*

hello i also code my car (f01) and now i hase the same problem 
i has an error in FRR (21) Cafd_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255
i has allready read the instructions from shawnsheridan
but i dont know what is the rigth name for my file that i must select to recode the FRR
sorry for my bad english
but please help me


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

der_frank_y said:


> hello i also code my car (f01) and now i hase the same problem
> i has an error in FRR (21) Cafd_FFFFFFFF_255_255_255
> i has allready read the instructions from shawnsheridan
> but i dont know what is the rigth name for my file that i must select to recode the FRR
> ...


Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


----------



## der_frank_y (Jan 2, 2013)

shawnsheridan said:


> Connect => Read FA (VO) => Activate FA (VO) => Read SVT (VCM) => Left-Click on desired ECU => Click on "Detect CAF for SWE" => Select the CAFD from latest I-Level shown => Select OK => Right-Click on ECU (the ECU itself not the underlying CAFD) => Select CODE.


thank you verry much for your fast help 
i will try it later :drive:


----------



## der_frank_y (Jan 2, 2013)

so i has a problem
i connect
i read fa
i activate fa
i read vcm
letz clic on the cafd_ffffffff_255_255_255
and now come the problem i can not push the button detect CAF for SWE he is grey
where is my error?
thanks for the fast and good help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

der_frank_y said:


> so i has a problem
> i connect
> i read fa
> i activate fa
> ...


Do not left-click on CAFD. Instruction was to left-click on ECU itself (not underlying CAFD).


----------



## der_frank_y (Jan 2, 2013)

ok now i have it
thank you that you show me my error
you are a verry nice guy


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

der_frank_y said:


> ok now i have it
> thank you that you show me my error
> you are a verry nice guy


:thumbup:


----------



## Nemobanks (Oct 21, 2016)

I Coded SAT Yesterday and got a CED... is this normal? Does it goes away on it's own or do I have to clear it? Help.....


----------



## alikaz (Nov 12, 2016)

shawnsheridan said:


> Try clearing with Tool32:
> 
> Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
> Hit F3
> ...


Hi Shawn - Can you please send me the TOOL32 files? I did some coding and now have the Check Engine Light. I tried the Transmitter in ESys and drove more than 25 miles but it still hasn't gone away.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

alikaz said:


> Hi Shawn - Can you please send me the TOOL32 files? I did some coding and now have the Check Engine Light. I tried the Transmitter in ESys and drove more than 25 miles but it still hasn't gone away.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


PM sent.


----------



## BearcatRob (Oct 11, 2004)

I'm getting the same 2 errors. I accidentally coded the DME with the car running. It shut off, continued and finished but now I get these errors. I've tried Shawn's method but it didn't resolve the issue. I had 5-6 different versions to select from. I've tried the top one and the bottom one. No luck. Do I need the tool32? Thanks - Rob.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BearcatRob said:


> I'm getting the same 2 errors. I accidentally coded the DME with the car running. It shut off, continued and finished but now I get these errors. I've tried Shawn's method but it didn't resolve the issue. I had 5-6 different versions to select from. I've tried the top one and the bottom one. No luck. Do I need the tool32? Thanks - Rob.


You need to try them all until one works. And motor cannot be running when you do this.

And please do not cross-post:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=757068&page=2


----------



## BearcatRob (Oct 11, 2004)

Sorry about the double post. Should I need to clear errors or will they automatically disappear once I get the right one?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BearcatRob said:


> Sorry about the double post. Should I need to clear errors or will they automatically disappear once I get the right one?


After you sucessfully inject CAFD and VO code, you should use E-Sys Transmitter to clear all errors.


----------



## BearcatRob (Oct 11, 2004)

OK - I tried all versions but didn't clear errors after each. I'll have to try them all again.

Just to make sure I'm doing the process correctly:
* Start car without foot on brake (motor not running)
* Hit Connect button in ESys
* Read FA
* Activate FA
* Click Read (ECU)
* Left-click on DME2[13] (there is another DME but it doesn't contain a CAFD)
* Click on Detect CAF for SWE
* Select -> OK
* Right click on DME2[13] and select Code
* Hit Disconnect button
* Turn off car
* Start car w/motor


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BearcatRob said:


> OK - I tried all versions but didn't clear errors after each. I'll have to try them all again.
> 
> Just to make sure I'm doing the process correctly:
> * Start car without foot on brake (motor not running)
> ...


No. You only need one that works, not all of them. If you can inject CAFD and successfully VO Code after (no errors), then that is it. Stop at that point.

You need to do both DME.

Those are correct steps, although I am lost on "Start car without foot on brake". Just put car in Aux power.

Then clear errors with Transmitter.


----------



## BearcatRob (Oct 11, 2004)

Yeah - that's what I meant - Aux power. All of them coded properly with no errors but I still had the 2 errors when I restarted my car. When should I clear errors? After coding or after turning off car and restarting?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BearcatRob said:


> Yeah - that's what I meant - Aux power. All of them coded properly with no errors but I still had the 2 errors when I restarted my car. When should I clear errors? After coding or after turning off car and restarting?


So both DME have CAFD now?

After CAFD Injection / VO Coding. clear errors and start car.


----------



## BearcatRob (Oct 11, 2004)

That did it! Thank you very much for your time and patience.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BearcatRob said:


> That did it! Thank you very much for your time and patience.


:thumbup:


----------



## BearcatRob (Oct 11, 2004)

Hey Shawn -

I've noticed that the car rides a little rougher and the throttle isn't as responsive as it was before my coding. I'm wondering if I selected the wrong version from the list. I selected the bottom version of both DMEs. Would you mind looking at the 2 lists that I attached and tell me which ones you think are the latest? I'm thinking by using an older version that I un-did some of the fixes that BMW has done. Would the DSC ECU affect ride/throttle as well? Thanks again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BearcatRob said:


> Hey Shawn -
> 
> I've noticed that the car rides a little rougher and the throttle isn't as responsive as it was before my coding. I'm wondering if I selected the wrong version from the list. I selected the bottom version of both DMEs. Would you mind looking at the 2 lists that I attached and tell me which ones you think are the latest? I'm thinking by using an older version that I un-did some of the fixes that BMW has done. Would the DSC ECU affect ride/throttle as well? Thanks again.


The bottom is the latest, but CAFD version has no affect on DME performance. This comes from DME firmware, not CAFD. So, whatever you are experiencing is either caused by something else, or is imaginary.


----------



## toddb123 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hi All,

Thanks for any response in advance. I did my first coding last night, lots of cool stuff now working. However, I now have the check engine light on... I see in this thread about using tool32.exe to clear it, how do I get this?

I was also wondering, can I clear this within e-sys? 

Appreciate your time.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

toddb123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for any response in advance. I did my first coding last night, lots of cool stuff now working. However, I now have the check engine light on... I see in this thread about using tool32.exe to clear it, how do I get this?
> 
> ...


Clear Fault Codes:

With E-Sys:

Click "External Applications" in the left menu.
Click "External Application"
Double-click "Transmitter"
Scroll to the bottom and click "14 FF FF FF,31 01 0F 06,31 01 40 00 00,31 01 40 00 05,31 01 40 00 01;Clear all DTCs (clear DTC,clear Infospeicher,ZFS - DM_Lock,clear ZFS - DM_Clear,ZFS - DM_Unlock)"
Click Connect
Click Send

Or with Tool32:

Launch C:\EDIABAS\Bin\TOOL32.EXE
Hit F3
Load C:\EDIABAS\Ecu\F01.PRG
In the "Select Job: F01" window, select FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL
Hit F5
"Results" window should show "JOB_STATUS = OKAY"

Note: fs_lesen_funktional only read fault codes, FS_LOESCHEN_FUNKTIONAL will delete it.

PM sent.


----------



## toddb123 (Apr 12, 2017)

Thanks very much for your help!!! I will try this soon and report back if needed. Much appreciated!


----------



## Jheintz21 (Apr 2, 2017)

Hi Shawn,
Could you please send me download link for Tool32?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Jheintz21 said:


> Hi Shawn,
> Could you please send me download link for Tool32?


PM sent.


----------



## Jheintz21 (Apr 2, 2017)

shawnsheridan said:


> PM sent.


Thanks Shawn!


----------



## colin.acheson (Dec 31, 2017)

After coding BKOMBI on my F30 (2014 328d) using E-Sys I had the same problem with the CEL coming on. Was unable to clear it with E-Sys' Transmitter function, nor did it go away with ~15 miles driving. I would like to try TOOL32.exe if somebody would be kind enough to send me a link. Other suggestions are welcome too.
Thank you.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

colin.acheson said:


> After coding BKOMBI on my F30 (2014 328d) using E-Sys I had the same problem with the CEL coming on. Was unable to clear it with E-Sys' Transmitter function, nor did it go away with ~15 miles driving. I would like to try TOOL32.exe if somebody would be kind enough to send me a link. Other suggestions are welcome too.
> Thank you.


PM sent.


----------

